# fish room vs showroom condition



## monk21 (Dec 5, 2012)

hey guys,

can someone explain what these mean? I am new in canada and all the new information is overwhelming !


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Fishroom would be something that has quite a few scratches or marks. Something that you would not use as a display tank but maybe just to breed with in your Fishroom. LOL 

Showroom is a tank that looks brand new and has no scratches or marks.


----------



## monk21 (Dec 5, 2012)

Tbird said:


> Fishroom would be something that has quite a few scratches or marks. Something that you would not use as a display tank but maybe just to breed with in your Fishroom. LOL
> 
> Showroom is a tank that looks brand new and has no scratches or marks.


oh great thanks! expect more noobish questions from me for some time!


----------



## kuopan (Sep 6, 2010)

fishroom condition is usually pretty vague but like Tbird says, it's something that you won't use as a display tank to show off. they can vary from pretty decent looking (almost showroom) to pretty worn down but still able to hold water = ) i would just ask for a 10 scale rating to guage on the condition. 

welcome to canada and welcome to the gta aquaria!


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

You DT is meant to resemble your best work and best looking fish. FR tanks stay behind the scenes so to speak. As said they're the tanks that aren't in the best condition. Sometimes the freebies you pick up in your travels.


----------

